# best options for audio on a 200sx



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

hey, i'm new to the audio..so i don't know anything really about the hook ups. first off, how much would the most basic setup cost with installation at most places..not a crappy system but one that isn't the ultimate? where will the wires run from the subs to the system? i'm just making sure they won't be in the car..thanks a ton


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

depends on where you go, do you have the head unit already? 
the wiring from the amps / subs are ran underneath the carpet to the head unit so they don't show


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

the head unit...is that just the radio/cd player? yes i have radio and will probably get an in dash cd player installed at the same time. if the head unit is something completely different let me know and i will be sure to feel like a dumbass... thanks again


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

damn i don't know where to start. a head unit is a cd player. the reason why u don't say cd player is because it could be a DVD player, In dash screen, MP3 player ect. most basic system thats actually worth having is a cd player, upgraded door and rear decks speakers, they are 6 1/2's. and a 4 channel amp to power them.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

ok, so say i can stand the current speakers...i just want more base a lot more base..so do the wires just dangle down from the in dash cd player and then down under teh carpeting? is it the subs or the amps that go in the trunk? and also how much is it typically for just the amps, subs, and wiring? thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

amps and subs best in boot two 10" subs in a closed low wedge shaped box and preferably a 4channel bridgable amp to power them. wiring is easy, as for which subs to go for well best for me is "focal" but alpine s or r series good too, get shop to custom build the box for them will be worth the cash. finally strenthen the parcel shelf with 1/4 inch mdf and fit a pair of 6/9 coaxial speakers in the shelf and a 2ch amp to power them. then replace front speakers with decent replacements and jus run them off your front channels on your head unit.:jump:


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

would an amplifier do much of anyhing if just connected to the stock speakers, or would i have to use it in conjuction with a sub?im new to the audio aspect of cars, so pardon the ignorance


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

If purchase your goods from Ebay, you can probably get everything for around $1200(H/U, 2 sets of speakers, 4 ch amp, and subs&enclosure), and get pretty decent equipment. Installation can range but the most basic is about $50 for a head unit + kit/wire harness, $45-$55 for an amp + extras, $35-$45 per set for speakers (dash/doors/rear deck). Try to avoid chain stores like Best Buy or Circuit City for just installation, prices are just too high. Most local shops will cut you a deal on the labor if you get everything installed at once. The only drawback to ebay is if you don't know what your looking for, you need to do some research on the net to see what kind of equipment you want to run. But saving $50-$200 over retail on a brand new item can make the research worth it!


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

$1200?? wow, maybe i shouldn't even be looking at this...i think i'd just get nos and exhaust if i had that much money..what makes it add up to 1200? i was at best buy last night and the subs alone were only $120..free installation too!


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

well, the breakdown I did was this

head unit - $250
2 pairs decent 6 1/5's - $200
4 channel amp - $250
2 channel amp - $250
subs and enclosure -$250

and of course intallation on subs is gonna be free, its a box, they set it in your trunk or will drill them into your own enclosure, not much installation there. The prices I listed were for reletivly good equipment(cd/mp3 player, component 6 1/5, kenwood amps, kenwood subs) not the crap line of punch speakers that are in the price range they gave you. If your'e really trying to go about this as cheap as possible, look for some pyramid stuff, yeah I know its super cheap, but they've been around for longer than most audio companies can only dream of lasting. Super Blue subs aren't that bad if you put a decent amp on them, any sub in a decent enclousure isn't that bad with a decent amp that doesn't have the gains turned all the way up.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Plz get an installation professionally, like Circuit City or Car Toys, if you do not know what your doing.

But back to basics. My suggestions
Head-Unit = Kenwood Excelon ($200-400)
Speakers 6X9's = MtX, Alpine, or Kenwood ($200-$300)
Amplifier = MtX ($150-350)
Subs w/ Box= MtX or Alpine ($200-400)


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

6x9's? Dude, he's in a b14, then he'll be in the "how do I get 6x9's in my rear deck" thread.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

oh wait, you are one of the 6x9 guys!!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

u do not by any means need 6x9's if u have a sub. 6 1/2s will sound better. sure 6x9's have more bass than them but it doesn't matter if u have a sub and the 6 1/2 will have better midrange response.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

good point superfro.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha.. i knew that.. Sorry Im sporting a B13... have no idea about the *sizes of the speakers that will fit.
Just suggesting.. some possibilities for choices


----------

